# schools around chapala



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

well 2 years have passed since we said we are moving to mexico in 2 years.... and we are still in canada... last week was -42c with the wind chill...ouch.

just wondering if there are any middle aged people living near chapala on this fourm that I can chat with about schooling. We have a 12 year old and a 3.5 year old.

thanks in advance.


----------



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

i guess it's been 3 years...... see how fast life flies by in the cold.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

You might get the best information if you google, find, and ask this question on a local forum in that area. There are several.
You'll certainly like the weather better! Brrrrr..


----------

